# Which Torrent Client Are You Using



## mwd (20/11/12)

I am using Tixata 1.92 and getting nearly the maximum download speed that my ADSL allows without messing about with settings.
I used to use UTorrent but it got messy and bloated.

BTW been using Linux Mint 13 from a DVD on a Win7 laptop and quite impressed pity I have so many Windows apps.


----------



## Bribie G (21/11/12)

I'm getting a "media centre" computer from my buddy this weekend and now that I have 200 Gb a month I'm interested in torrents. Sorry to hijack your thread, Troppo, but could you give me a quick torrents 101? 
Is the content generally legal, or "grey" or can you get sued down the track? What software do you need to load etc etc etc. 

I once had a bash at Pirate Bay and AVG antivirus went ballistic, so I dropped that one quickly haha.


----------



## barls (21/11/12)

i use vuse but then again im a mac person.
if set up right its 99% untrackable,


----------



## mwd (21/11/12)

I am no real expert on the subject but as far as I am aware it is very difficult to track torrents as you are not downloading from a central server but getting small portions from the 'community'.
Google bit torrent for more information.

Apart from Anti Virus I also use Peerblock when downloading. I am using Tixata as a torrent client there are articles on optimizing it for the speed of your internet connection but is dead easy to use.

I use Isohunt.com as a torrent search engine there are millions of torrents out there legal and otherwise. Also make sure you anti virus is up to date to try and weed out the dodgy ones.

For TV episodes try EZTV.it Loads of choice I usually get Homeland as the quality is better than what is on 10 but only one week ahead.

Edit: forgot about this but for best operation you need to do "Port Forwarding" on your computer and ADSL modem bit difficult to explain and depends on the make of your modem best way is just Google Port Forwarding and go from there.


----------



## kirem (21/11/12)

I used transmission on Ubuntu for a while but have recently changed to Deluge and very happy with it.


----------



## mikec (21/11/12)

I use uTorrent. It just works.

Old Bar G, no it is not technically kosher and and you _might_ one day get a letter from your ISP. That is as far as it seems to go in Australia, _for now_ at least.

Install software called PeerBlock, it runs kind of like a firewall on your PC and blocks access from known copyright agencies, authorities, etc. These agencies can use Bittorrent to see the IP addresses of people downloading a torrent. With PeerBlock, they can't see what you are actually downloading or uploading, so cannot collect evidence online.

I use eztv to get TV shows, and the pirate bay for movies.
Both are maintained well and are not ridden with fakes, viruses and spyware (like Isohunt is).
I also have Adblock Plus installed, so the popup ads for poker sites and the like are contained.


----------



## mwd (21/11/12)

I used to use UTorrent too but the latest versions have too many features such as a Media Player just make it less user friendly.
You can still find old versions online I like versions 1.6xx but requires extensive tweaking.
Also getting much better download speed IMHO using Tixati as a beginner or experienced user I highly recommend giving it a try out.

As for Isohunt it is just a search engine you need to take care in what you download. ( Isohunt also points to torrents hosted by Pirate Bay). 

BTW misspelt "Tixati" in post before so would not show up in search.


----------



## tricache (21/11/12)

Happy UTorrent user here...mainly because of the remote access to it via my phone, ipad or web brower even when not on my WiFi...very very cool


----------



## mwd (22/11/12)

Found this article while surfing which is very useful and up to date  Link to Gizmo


----------



## earle (22/11/12)

Another Vuze user here. Works for me.


----------



## thanme (22/11/12)

I use uTorrent on Windows and Deluge on Linux


----------



## glenwal (23/11/12)

uTorrent with RSS feeds from ShowRSS


Add the TV shows i like to my account on showRSS (its anonymous - no email or anything needed) and it automatically downloads new episodes.

They are then moved (using MetaBrowser) to my Media PC (Win 7 with Media Browser) and show up in "My TV Shows" ready to watch. 


Even gets the Wifes stamp of approval (since i added some of her shows to it).


Disclamer: I only download public domain shows, i do not download or endorse the downloading of copyright material


----------



## DU99 (23/11/12)

was using utorrent but have switched to tixati.lot easier to use


----------



## tricache (23/11/12)

Glen W said:


> uTorrent with RSS feeds from ShowRSS
> 
> 
> Add the TV shows i like to my account on showRSS (its anonymous - no email or anything needed) and it automatically downloads new episodes.
> ...



Dude!!! You have opened my eyes with that one...thanks


----------



## MVZOOM (29/11/12)

Newsgroups and SSL connections here. Torrents are trackable, Peerblock doesn't do much in the real world. You pay for access to NZB's, but it's worth it. 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## ianh (29/11/12)

Use a mixture here depending on availabilty.

Usenet for the majority, no need to worry about ratio. Cost is minimal 1000GB/$50.

Vuze for private trackers with an rss feed and utorrent for those magnet links when I can't find what I am looking for elsewhere.


----------



## carniebrew (1/12/12)

+1 for uTorrent, although i'm going to try Tixati from all the mentions here. I use isohunt.com also...I find the trick is never to download a movie/tv show torrent where the file(s) you're downloading are compressed, i.e. zip files. Without fail they'll be dodgy files where they try to make you visit a website and answer a survey to get a password for unzipping. Ignore them and find the torrent with files ending in mp4, avi or mkv and you won't have a problem.


----------



## mwd (3/12/12)

Yeh thats the problem hate downloading torrents that have extras tied in. I was a an avid user of uTorrent but Tixati works so much better on my machine although I mainly use bit torrent for TV progs in hi def.


----------



## Truman42 (3/12/12)

Ive used utorrent for years but might give that tixati a try. I get my torrents from isohunt.com and Kick arse torrents. Only problem is they have pop up ads that I cant seem to block even with my pop up blocker on. 
One day my missus told me it was over and when I asked why she said to go and look on the computer. She had gone into my history and opened a link to sex.com which was in my history. I had to prove to her that it was a pop up ad from Isohunt. She wouldnt believe me until she opened Isohunt on her laptop and the same site came up..


----------



## mwd (7/12/12)

Strange I never get popups from Isohunt using Firefox 17.01 with Adblock plus enabled


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/12)

What is this Windows thing people talk about on there computers.....


----------



## brentice (22/12/12)

I use uTorrent because it is easy for me to use. This is mainly due to the fact that im not real bright but i can lift large stuff


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/13)

i know a guy who knows a guy who uses the following:
torrent downloader: vuse
torrent sites: piratebay, EZTV.it (for tv programs and its run by the most highly rated/trusted piratebay user) and extratorrent (and other torrent sites for more umm, NSFW content)

for a media centre he has:
- an older laptop which was completely wiped and nothing on it but downloading/viewing software, hooked via LAN directly to the modem and downloads stuff to that laptop. 
- laptop connected to TV for sound and picture
- Then has teamviewer set up so he can remotely/wirelessly access that laptop from any of the other home laptops, thus isolating that pc from anything else in the home network (so viruses etc can infect the rest of the network)

be interested to hear more from people about their preferred torrent sites.

oh and if anyone has any hints on how to best setup vuse for untrackability and max download speed ill pass it onto the friend of a friend.


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

On an old Netspace plan, still get free usenet 
otherwise if i do have to resort to torrents (usually for comics and obscure metal albums) i use uTorrent


----------



## citizensnips (20/2/13)

Torrents are very simple to use and do god Sam good. Sitting at my computer hear about a good movie and then to have it in 15 minutes is just great. I use u torrent though for the record. Simple easy and effective


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/13)

sp0rk said:


> On an old Netspace plan, still get free usenet
> otherwise if i do have to resort to torrents (usually for comics and obscure metal albums) i use uTorrent


utorrent is a download client. im personally interested in torrent providers. 
the guy has telstra cable with 200GB download and max cable speed.



eddy22 said:


> Torrents are very simple to use and do god Sam good. Sitting at my computer hear about a good movie and then to have it in 15 minutes is just great. I use u torrent though for the record. Simple easy and effective


15 min?!! jeeez im sure it took longer than that for most torrents he's been downloading. i wonder if its the download client or the torrent source. id say torrent source. remind me, where does utorrent get its torrents? or is it a downloader client and torrent source?


----------



## Truman42 (20/2/13)

The good thing about utorrent is if you have an off peak data allowance you can set utorrent to start downloading at this time. The wife and I might find half a dozen movies or TV shows to download and set them up in utorrent and go to bed. At midnight when our off peak allowance kicks in utorrent starts downloading and also shuts the computer down once its finished. 
Means we save our peak data for normal usage. 

We have xbmc running in an Apple TV and a raspberry Pi and can control utorrent from that. 

When searching for torrent files to download on sites like isohunt.com or kick arse. Torrents always read the comments and you will know if its a fake or the quality etc.


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> utorrent is a download client. im personally interested in torrent providers.


Correct...
But the thread title is asking what client you're using, not what tracker

But i will answer your question
The pirate bay for comics, tvtorrents for shows and a few private trackers that i Won't name for anything else i can't find on usenet


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/13)

sp0rk said:


> Correct...
> But the thread title is asking what client you're using, not what tracker
> 
> But i will answer your question
> The pirate bay for comics, tvtorrents for shows and a few private trackers that i Won't name for anything else i can't find on usenet


sorry i thought you were replying to my question, not the OP. thanks. 

whats the addy for usernet. i can only see usernet.net which looks like an internet provider


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

You need to either pay for a newsgroup membership or hope your isp provide one (most isps owned by iinet do)
Then you'll look for a nzb tracker
Not On my pc, so i don't have links sorry


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/13)

******* Vuze...

The old version I have on a an old computer still works fine. I use it with bitsnoop and Kickass torrents.

I installed the latest version on a new computer recently and it decided - despite me ticking boxes to the contrary - to install a toolbar an I suspect pollute my computer with some kind of re-direct / popup virus that given my neanderthal computer skill, seems impossible to remove. Even after I uninstalled vuze itself and tracked down the files associated with it, it still persists.

Oh well, If that's my comeuppance for robbing artists and pornographers of royalties, sa la vei.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

I don't use Vuze but I suspect it might just be an add-on/plug-in/extension in your browser. You tried having a look in there to disable/uninstall?


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/13)

Deluge or Transmission.

All of the power, none of the crapware.

Deluge if you're running Windows. 

Most NAS' can run Transmission either natively or as a package, so you can torrent to your heart's content without needing to have your power-hungry PC switched on.


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (21/2/13)

u torrent on the windows machines and transmission on the macs

torrents are hard to track but not impossible when you download close to 700 -900 gb a month lol they do tend to send warning letters 

but with 32tb of storage gotta fill it some how


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/13)

bum said:


> I don't use Vuze but I suspect it might just be an add-on/plug-in/extension in your browser. You tried having a look in there to disable/uninstall?


Even uninstalled the browsers, IE, chrome and Firefox including all my personal data. Same shit. It was something associated with _Baybalon I, _which seems to be a tricky one to get rid of by all accounts. 

I have no sentimentality for vuze, so if you can recommend provider, I'm all ears.


----------



## bum (21/2/13)

Transmission (discussed above) is packaged with my operating system of choice so I just use that.

I'm not what you'd call a "power-user" though. Looks like lots of good advice in this thread so far.


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

Ive noticed with the latest vuse version that u cant dictate where the downloads are stired or which files u can share (unless ive missed that somewhere). Which to me seems crap as I want to be able to dictate where stuff goes so I dont have to copy paste and I also wwnt to determine what to share. Anyways

May give deluge a go


----------



## citizensnips (21/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> 15 min?!! jeeez im sure it took longer than that for most torrents he's been downloading. i wonder if its the download client or the torrent source. id say torrent source. remind me, where does utorrent get its torrents? or is it a downloader client and torrent source?


Generally if its something popular like a recent episode of top gear for example, Ill have it in about 5-10mins and yeah a little exageration, a film probably 20 minutes but not much longer. Im lucky to be in an area where I can get that Telstra 4 or whatever it is. Its super dam quick though. And for the record although the sites kind of gay, its really user friendly and legitimate as long as you know how to use torrents, check it out http://kat.ph/
Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (21/2/13)

Yeah from exp your right u just have to wait for people to be seeding and older stuff is less seeded. All good. 

Mind u the playback atm is shocking. Its like streaming directly from net. Will fix that.


----------



## Truman42 (21/2/13)

i can get most popular TV shows within 15 minutes as well and Im on ADSl1. But Im connected to a rim and only 500 metres from the rim so get very good download speeds. Like living that far from the actual exchange. I was cursing when I found out I was on a rim and could only get adsl1 but not anymore.


----------



## glenwal (22/2/13)

Truman said:


> i can get most popular TV shows within 15 minutes as well and Im on ADSl1. But Im connected to a rim and only 500 metres from the rim so get very good download speeds. Like living that far from the actual exchange. I was cursing when I found out I was on a rim and could only get adsl1 but not anymore.


My last house i lived about 500m from the exchange with ADSL2 - was freaking awsome. My new place, i think i'm the last house from exchanges in both directions so even though its ADSL2, it sucks ass.


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yeah from exp your right u just have to wait for people to be seeding and older stuff is less seeded. All good.
> Mind u the playback atm is shocking. Its like streaming directly from net. Will fix that.


Once torrents are seeding the cable connection cranks through. 

Tried a new media player (VLC) and its was better but still not perfect, which means the laptop isnt up to it so a media centre is required. WDTV Live. Good cheap unit. Only the fkr wgo sold it to me led me to beleive that their was a hdmi cable incl. There isnt. And to top it off my tv only has 2 hdmi cable outlets which the dvr and dvd player are hooked up to. Talk about PITA. Now im going to bhave to pull out the hdmi connected to the dvd player every time I want to use the media player. And im short a fkn ethernet cable to connect the player to the modem. PITA all round.


----------



## sponge (22/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Tried a new media player (VLC) and its was better but still not perfect, which means the laptop isnt up to it so a media centre is required. WDTV Live. Good cheap unit. Only the fkr wgo sold it to me led me to beleive that their was a hdmi cable incl. There isnt. And to top it off my tv only has 2 hdmi cable outlets which the dvr and dvd player are hooked up to. Talk about PITA. Now im going to bhave to pull out the hdmi connected to the dvd player every time I want to use the media player. And im short a fkn ethernet cable to connect the player to the modem. PITA all round.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64618-first-world-problems-thread/

:lol:


----------



## brettprevans (22/2/13)

sponge said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64618-first-world-problems-thread/
> 
> :lol:


nice one. Yup FWP alright.


----------



## mwd (22/2/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Once torrents are seeding the cable connection cranks through.
> 
> Tried a new media player (VLC) and its was better but still not perfect, which means the laptop isnt up to it so a media centre is required. WDTV Live. Good cheap unit. Only the fkr wgo sold it to me led me to beleive that their was a hdmi cable incl. There isnt. And to top it off my tv only has 2 hdmi cable outlets which the dvr and dvd player are hooked up to. Talk about PITA. Now im going to bhave to pull out the hdmi connected to the dvd player every time I want to use the media player. And im short a fkn ethernet cable to connect the player to the modem. PITA all round.


VLC player is good and plays most codecs no problem maybe your computer CPU is too slow to give a smooth playback.

If you need a HDMI splitter you can get them from herehttp://www.ezyhd-cables.com.au/hdmi-switcher.html

I also use the KM Player which is freeware and works quite nicely.


----------



## chawki (26/6/17)

Found this article while surfing which is very useful and up to date Link to Gizmo


----------



## Lionman (26/6/17)

I use Deluge.

It doesnt have the annoying and gratuitous advertising that utorrent does.

Edit, i also use Torrentday as tracker. I have a couple of invites too.


----------



## chawki (28/6/17)

u can find a great list here: 
http://best-torrenting-program.com


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/6/17)

Deluge. Released under GNU3, and something that I could quickly and easily grab when using Linux or Windows. Though Transmission is the default in Ubuntu/Mint and I can get in Windows, I've not really switched my Windows machines over.


----------

